# DVD Code Cracker Goes Legit!



## MA-Caver (Feb 20, 2008)

> *THE END USER*
> http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/02/20/technology/PTEND21.php
> *DVD code cracker goes legitimate*
> By Victoria Shannon
> ...


DVD Jon goes legitimate... must've grown up. Well, he just paved the way for future hackers to have a... well, a future.


----------

